

Ask HN: Is there an app to find similar fonts across platforms - JacobH


======
LarryMade2
I occasionally use What the Font to identify fonts... not always able to find
all similar versions but it usually helps fill in the blanks on possible
letter shapes of other letter in the font so I can hunt down similar fonts.

[http://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/](http://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/)

------
byoung2
Not sure if this is exactly what you need, but it has a list of the closest
Google font to one you're looking for:
[http://joelcrawfordsmith.com/new/](http://joelcrawfordsmith.com/new/)

------
bl00djack
Check this website out
[http://fount.artequalswork.com/](http://fount.artequalswork.com/) I don't
know if that's what you are actually looking for.

